# looking to fabricate or find rear-strut-tower bar



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

has anyone made or found a rear-strut-tower bar for the 3rd gen? one must exist somewhere.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

bonzelite said:


> *has anyone made or found a rear-strut-tower bar for the 3rd gen? one must exist somewhere. *


There is none that I have heard of, but you can just upgrade the rear sway bar (to addco, preferably) and take care of that... if performance is the concern.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*sway bar*

yeah. i did upgrade the rear anti-sway bar. makes a difference. i'm just wanting to stiffen the rear more. i may end up making a bar. that seems to be the kind of vibe i'm getting from others.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: sway bar*



bonzelite said:


> *yeah. i did upgrade the rear anti-sway bar. makes a difference. i'm just wanting to stiffen the rear more. i may end up making a bar. that seems to be the kind of vibe i'm getting from others. *


well, i wouldn't mess with trying to connect the strut towers in the rear, because they're really aren't any. i would strengthen it by connecting the frame.

you should try warp speed performance sub-frame connectors. awesome mod...


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks. i will go that route.


----------

